# اقتراح على الادارة الفاضلة



## ستيفان (16 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح وبركاتة عليكم يا احبائي 
اقترح على الادراة الفاضلة ان تنتبة على الذين يشتركون في المنتدى لماذا؟؟؟
الاسباب كل الاتي :
1:بعض المشتركين يسجلون باسماء بنات وهم اولاد 
2:يقومون بغلط او السب او تخريب المواضيع من خلال ردودهم 
3:اتمنى من المشرفين او الادارة او اي شخص بحب هذا المنتدى الفاضل والطاهر ان ينتبة على الردود الغير لانهو يخرب الموضوع فاتمنى منهم ان يمسحوا الردود هذة 

وفي الختام 
بركات الرب تحفظ الكل وترعاكم
تحياتي لكم واسف على الاطالة​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 أبريل 2010)

*متخافش يا ستيفان الادارة شايفه شغلها وخدمتها كويس ميرسى لحبك ولغيرتك على المنتدى
ولو فى اى شئ انت شايفه مضايقك ابعته خاص لدونا او اى مشرف القسم نفسه 
ربنا معاك
*


----------



## ستيفان (16 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *متخافش يا ستيفان الادارة شايفه شغلها وخدمتها كويس ميرسى لحبك ولغيرتك على المنتدى*





كيريا قال:


> *ولو فى اى شئ انت شايفه مضايقك ابعته خاص لدونا او اى مشرف القسم نفسه *
> *ربنا معاك*
> **





نورتي كيريا بردك 
تحياتي الك​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي محبتك وسوف نهتم بذلك

الرب يباركك​


----------



## ستيفان (28 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> شكرا علي محبتك وسوف نهتم بذلك
> 
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك​







_نورت كابتن الموضوع _
_الرب يباركك_​


----------



## tinaton (29 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى كتير ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم *​


----------



## ستيفان (29 أبريل 2010)

tinaton قال:


> *ميرسى كتير ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم *​






نورت وان شاء الله الرب يحفظ الجميع​


----------



## holiness (30 أبريل 2010)

المنتدى منتدانا كلنا .. فهو مثل بيتنا على الانترنت .. 

فعلى كل شخص ان شاف حاجة او شك فيها ياريت يخبر الادارة عليها .. 

وفي مواضيع كمان للشكاوي من السب و الشتم 

و في الاخير بقول 

يدا بيد لبناء منتدى احلى و اروع و انشط


----------

